# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Oldest sample with R1a on GEDmatch

## Tomenable

I1819 Ukraine Mesolithic R1a - GEDmatch Genesis kit number AD9975805

This is the oldest man with R1a known so far (he is over 10,000 years old).

*Eurogenes K13:*

Admix Results (sorted):

# Population Percent
1 Baltic 60.93
2 North_Atlantic 30.08
3 Amerindian 6
4 Siberian 1.59
5 Oceanian 1
6 Sub-Saharan 0.4

Single Population Sharing:

# Population (source) Distance
1 Lithuanian 11.59
2 Estonian 12.88
3 East_Finnish 14.57
4 Belorussian 15.14
5 Finnish 15.21
6 Estonian_Polish 15.63
7 Russian_Smolensk 16.41
8 Kargopol_Russian 16.5
9 Erzya 17.04
10 Southwest_Russian 17.8
11 Ukrainian_Belgorod 18.2
12 Polish 18.66
13 Southwest_Finnish 19.53
14 La_Brana-1 21.05
15 Ukrainian 21.19
16 South_Polish 22.13
17 Ukrainian_Lviv 22.48
18 North_Swedish 26.96
19 Croatian 28.54
20 Chuvash 29.53

Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 97.4% Lithuanian + 2.6% Karitiana @ 11.1
2 97.3% Lithuanian + 2.7% Pima @ 11.18
3 97.6% Lithuanian + 2.4% Mayan @ 11.27
4 97.4% Lithuanian + 2.6% North_Amerindian @ 11.29
5 98.5% Lithuanian + 1.5% West_Greenlander @ 11.54
6 99% Lithuanian  + 1% East_Greenlander @ 11.56
7 92.1% Lithuanian + 7.9% East_Finnish @ 11.57
8 96% Lithuanian + 4% La_Brana-1 @ 11.57
9 99.5% Lithuanian + 0.5% MA-1 @ 11.59
10 98.9% Lithuanian + 1.1% Estonian @ 11.59
11 100% Lithuanian + 0% Abhkasian @ 11.59
12 100% Lithuanian + 0% Adygei @ 11.59
13 100% Lithuanian + 0% Afghan_Pashtun @ 11.59
14 100% Lithuanian + 0% Afghan_Tadjik @ 11.59
15 100% Lithuanian + 0% Afghan_Turkmen @ 11.59
16 100% Lithuanian + 0% Aghan_Hazara @ 11.59
17 100% Lithuanian + 0% Algerian @ 11.59
18 100% Lithuanian + 0% Algerian_Jewish @ 11.59
19 100% Lithuanian + 0% Altaian @ 11.59
20 100% Lithuanian + 0% Armenian @ 11.59

*Eurogenes Hunter_Gatherer vs. Farmer Admixture Proportions:*

Population 
Anatolian Farmer - 
*Baltic Hunter Gatherer 91.44 Pct*
Middle Eastern Herder - 
East Asian Farmer - 
South American Hunter Gatherer 5.12 Pct
South Asian Hunter Gatherer 0.11 Pct
North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer 2.71 Pct
East African Pastoralist - 
Oceanian Hunter Gatherer 0.14 Pct
Mediterranean Farmer - 
Pygmy Hunter Gatherer - 
Bantu Farmer 0.48 Pct

^^^ 
Note that he was not from the Baltic States, but from Ukrainian Steppes:



^^^
Some Amerindian score is due to shared DNA with Ancient North Eurasians:

----------


## Tomenable

^^^
Whoops, sorry, I think this reconstruction shows some Eastern Hunter-Gatherer (EHG), not Afontova Gora3?

It is a bit misleading that he used it as a thumbnail for his video.

----------


## holderlin

He's also right in the spot where Corded Ware likely originated from 6000 years later

----------


## Tomenable

His DNA Land Ancestry Report is ready:

----------


## Ygorcs

So basically what you'd expect from a WHG-related EHG possibly with a slightly higher ANE ancestry than the EHG that was diffused and expanded in the modern Northeast European population: a strong affinity to Northeast Europeans but mainly Baltic people (largest amount of WHG+EHG in the continent) and some Siberian+Native American to account for the extra ANE. Interesting, but not that surprising. But I wonder how much CHG (as opposed to WHG, EHG and maybe ANE if some extra portion of it is needed) this sample would yield. That would establish a probabe _terminus post quem_ for the arrival of CHG (or extra CHG if CHG-like was already found in EHG) in the Pontic-Caspian steppe.

----------


## halfalp

Wait, until when Survive the Jive is into archeogenetics? I saw him a few times in the comment sections of IE topics.

----------


## twójstary

I wonder what type of language were his people speaking.

----------

